# My New Horse Has Snapping Sounds When He Walks



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Before purchase, did you get a full veterinarian examination done, including xrays?


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I'd be worried if it was ALL the time, but if he just crackles now and then I wouldn't be worried. most of the horses I have ridden have snapped and cracked on occasions, especially if they were stiff that day (not bad stiff, just not warmed up yet)


----------



## huntreiter3 (Aug 18, 2009)

No, we didn't get a vet exam, they provided all his vet records that showed he was examined this spring, but of course that didn't include an x-ray, just an annual visit. We've only had him since Sat. evening and I just noticed it last night and again tonight when I went out to spend time with him. I will have listen to see how often I hear it and if I hear it after he's warmed up.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I would definately get a vet to come out and do an asessment if you can. See what he/she thinks and go from there. Your best bed would be to have a Professional have a look-see, instead of advice on a forum where no one can see the horse in person.

You may just need to start joint suppliments, but again - it is hard to asess without being there in person, and no one here are Vets.


----------



## QrtrHorseQueen (Aug 17, 2009)

I wouldn't be too worried if there are no signs of lameness. I have actually seen/heard this first hand from a horse in my teenager days. Clicking in the horses joint occurs mostly in the fetlocks and less often in the hocks. The pastern click has a higher, sharper sound. In "clickers" the rolling of the fibers of main collateral ligaments is not smooth during flexion and extension, causing the snapping sound. This is a painless, harmless condition and should be a big worry. 
If you horse does start showing signs of lameness however, call you vet and get him checked out! Otherwise, enjoy your new horse and I hope you daughter enjoys him.


----------



## NoniPony (Aug 10, 2009)

yeah cracking here and there is okay but if it's something serious and if the vet finds something wrong then he may need injections or something


----------



## huntreiter3 (Aug 18, 2009)

Thank for the responses everyone. I'm glad I found this site.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Blue did this before we starting injecting her and putting her on joint supplements, it was never a problem, but if the horse seems to be sore and uncofertable, then get the vet out! Good luck to your daughter!


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

i wouldnt chalk it up to nothing. the guy stabled next to us recently had a horse doing this in the ankle. got xrays done, and turned out there was barely any caritlage left in the joint. 

but it could be something, it could be nothing.... ask a vet. and good luck


----------

